# sural nerve neuroplasty



## Jamie Dezenzo (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello all,
This is new for me…

Pre/Post dx: sural neuritis of ankle and foot
Procedure: sural nerve neuroplasty w/ excision of scar tissue to the posterolateral aspect of the foot and ankle

Looking at 64704-RT 355.8? Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------

